# breaking stick



## Aireal (Jul 2, 2010)

Hi guys

I was wondering if anybody knows a website where I could see if breaking sticks are legal in Jacksonville FL. I have asked a few trainers, my vet and a couple bully owners but nobody knows (my vet is researching it for me) at this time. I am about to place an order for several of them so I can keep them in the house, car my purse ect, but wanted to check to see if there where any legal issues with it first. 

I have tried a Google search but me and computers... ya well:hammer:

If they are not legal I know of a few alternative to the “breaking stick” but would ultimately prefer a good nylon breaking stick to some of the alternatives.

Thank you in advance


----------



## Bethb2007 (Jul 5, 2009)

Not sure if they are or not. However, i would still have them, just keep them handy, but out of site. Also, if you are really worried tent stakes are legal.


----------



## Aireal (Jul 2, 2010)

ya i found that video a while ago it is very imformative, i was really greatful to see it


----------



## Aireal (Jul 2, 2010)

ok so i just ordered 3 but would still like to know if they are legal before i start driving around with one in the car or carrying it in my training bag or purse so.... BUMP


----------



## jamielvsaustin (Aug 25, 2010)

Maybe call your local shelter, animal control or police department and ask. They should be legal, but you know some cities/counties can be crazy.


----------



## Aireal (Jul 2, 2010)

ya me and the doc where talking about that, she is pretty cool with one of the officers at [email protected] so she was going to see about contacting her and if not.... well whatever at least i'm trying to be responsible i guess, i'll just have to go back to haveing a door stop with me roffl


----------



## AmberS (Aug 22, 2010)

this may sound super silly...

but why would it be illegal?


----------



## Aireal (Jul 2, 2010)

because of it being in association with dog fighting which is stupid, but so are most laws like that :flush:


----------



## AmberS (Aug 22, 2010)

really? wow.


----------



## Aireal (Jul 2, 2010)

AmberS said:


> really? wow.


yes maam, they use it the same as you or i would, to pry the dogs off each other doing as little to no damage to the dog, it is pretty much something every pit/bully owner should have and i have just had to school myself recently on it and step up and order my bulk
if you search breaking stick it will bring up a couple diffrent thread and some good links to sites you can purchase a break stick from


----------



## Aireal (Jul 2, 2010)

*some good info on breaking sticks*

Break Stick Information Responsibility 
What Is a Break Stick?
A break stick is a device inserted into the mouth of a pit bull (behind the molars) to facilitate the release of its grip on another dog.

Remember: pit bulls do not have a special mechanism or enzyme that allows them to "lock" their jaw, nor do they possess a higher than average "bite pressure." They simply have the determination of a terrier.

Not all pit bulls are aggressive toward other dogs. But because the breed has a somewhat higher tendency for dog aggression, break sticks are useful tools to have in a multi-dog household. Please read the following guidelines before attempting to break up a fight using a break stick.

Why Should Responsible Pit Bull Owners Have a Break Stick?
Because canines are pack animals, fights are possible in any multi-dog household, no matter what breed of dog you own. A responsible owner should take measures to prevent such fights, but he or she should also be prepared for the worst. The goal of any owner should be to break up a fight quickly and efficiently. The majority of breeds will snap erratically at their opponent, biting and releasing repeatedly. As terriers, pit bulls will usually bite and hold. Contrary to popular myth, this is not some kind of special pit bull behavior; it is merely terrier behavior. As its name suggests, a break stick is designed to break this determined terrier hold. This is the safest, easiest, and most effective way to stop a fight.

Do not attempt to use a break stick on other dog breeds.

Attempting to use a break stick on other breeds could result in serious injury to the person using the stick. Since other breeds will unpredictably snap and bite instead of getting a grip, you are far more likely to be bitten. You also should not attempt to use a break stick with other terriers. While all terriers grab and hold, pit bulls are far less likely to redirect their bite on an intervening human than, say, a Jack Russell Terrier. For the same reason, you also need to be very careful when separating your pit bull from another breed. Your pit bull will probably not bite you, but you might get bitten by the other dog.

Be Prepared
There are many ways of managing a multi-dog household. Your primary goal should be to prevent fights before they begin. Many, many pit bulls-even pit bulls from fighting backgrounds-get along just fine with other dogs. Nevertheless, the breed's tendency for dog aggression is slightly higher than the average dog, so constant vigilance is vital. 
If a fight does occur, you will be better prepared to break it up if you have already rehearsed the procedure before the need arises. Look into your dog's mouth and find the gap where the teeth do not meet at the very back of the jaw. This is where you are going to insert the stick.

Before Grip
If the dogs don't have a hold yet, you may be able to break the fight using other methods. Jerking the dogs back by their collars, a loud and firm break command, a bucket of cold water, a water hose, or placing a barrier such as a baby gate between the two dogs may be enough to stop them. Be safe: don't put your hands anywhere near the mouth of the dogs.

How to Break Up a Fight
If one of the dogs has a grip, it's time to use a break stick.

It is best if there are two people to break up a fight, but you can do it by yourself if you have no choice. If both dogs are fighting and you are alone, you might need to tie one of the dogs to something solid. When one of the dogs is tied up, you must "break" the one that is not tied first, and pull him/her off right away.

Walk over to the dogs, straddle one that has a hold, and then lock your legs around the dog's hips just in front of the hindquarters. Make sure your legs are locked securely around the dog. Your break stick will be in one hand, so with your free hand, grab your dog firmly by his collar and pull upward slightly.

Insert your breaking stick behind the molars where the gap is found. Sometimes you need to work the stick in just a bit if the gap is small. The stick should be inserted from ½ to 1½ inches into the dog's mouth.

Turn the stick as if you're twisting the throttle of a motorcycle. This action will cause the dog to readjust its grip, and it will bite onto the stick, releasing the other dog. If both dogs have a hold, you will then have to break the second dog from the first.

ORDER BREAK STICKS ON-LINE

Pit Bull Rescue Central


----------



## jayandlacy (Sep 21, 2009)

All I can find on google is this site
Florida Consolidated Cruelty Statutes
828.212
All it says is having items that indicate that you are fighting your dogs. Since you are not, I would say that it should be safe for you to have them. They would only be able to say your are using it illegally if you get caught up somehow being accused and then found guilty of fighting your dogs. At least that is how I read it.

I cannot find anything else! Sorry I tried.


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

jayandlacy said:


> All I can find on google is this site
> Florida Consolidated Cruelty Statutes
> 828.212
> All it says is having items that indicate that you are fighting your dogs. Since you are not, I would say that it should be safe for you to have them. They would only be able to say your are using it illegally if you get caught up somehow being accused and then found guilty of fighting your dogs. At least that is how I read it.
> ...


A parting stick is an item that indicates that you are fighting dogs. so I guess from this we've learned that a parting stick is illegal.

Heck, i guess I'm a dog fighter


----------



## Aireal (Jul 2, 2010)

jayandlacy said:


> All I can find on google is this site
> Florida Consolidated Cruelty Statutes
> 828.212
> All it says is having items that indicate that you are fighting your dogs. Since you are not, I would say that it should be safe for you to have them. They would only be able to say your are using it illegally if you get caught up somehow being accused and then found guilty of fighting your dogs. At least that is how I read it.
> ...


THANK YOU i really do appricate it!


----------



## MISSAPBT (May 10, 2009)

That law is BONKERS, we have to have a breakstick in the ring at our shows.

What is the council sugesting? That you struggle with two dogs latched on for sevral minutes trying everthing to get them apart, OR break them apart in a few seconds with a break stick. *sigh*


----------



## Aireal (Jul 2, 2010)

who knows, i am going to ask the officer from [email protected], if they are illigal that the most retarted thing i have ever heard but then agian i live in Jacksonville the most retarded city ever bleh


----------

